# Johnny Marr Jaguar



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Is reverb allowed? Delete if not. 
Very reasonable price..









Fender Johnny Marr Signature Jaguar | Reverb Canada


Find a deal on a Johnny Marr Jaguar from Fender.




reverb.com


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Pretty sure there was SOMEONE here who wanted one of these recently.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> Pretty sure there was SOMEONE here who wanted one of these recently.


yours truly,

Just recently picked up a lake placid blue one.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Already gone. Wow


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Already gone. Wow


To be expected. If you can find one new, they’re $2800 out the door.

however, I personally think JM jags are currently in no mans land - production has been stopped, but they haven’t “officially” been discontinued.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Wootang said:


> To be expected. If you can find one new, they’re $2800 out the door.
> 
> however, I personally think JM jags are currently in no mans land - production has been stopped, but they haven’t “officially” been discontinued.


Hmm, that would be a puzzling move by Fender. Unless their relationship with JM has ended. AFAIK the JM Jag is a very popular model.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Hmm, that would be a puzzling move by Fender. Unless their relationship with JM has ended. AFAIK the JM Jag is a very popular model.


Those were my thoughts too. I read somewhere(could be wrong) it's been their best selling Jaguar during the years its been offered, period. However, they usually had a limited run release every 2 years (2014, 2016, 2018) and was set for 2020. Could be COVID related, but usually there would be information/advertising leading up the entire year before ie 2019. That and the fact it's been sold out in Canada for the past year besides new old stock. Like I said could be COVID related, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------

